# Brown will back



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*We once had a turncoat named Arnold, now we have one named Brown*

*Brown will back*
*financial overhaul*

*Brown will back financial overhaul*

*Support from 3 in GOP likely to seal passage; Vote, win for Obama could come this week*









(Brendan Smialowski for The Boston Globe)

By Matt Viser

Globe Staff /

READER COMMENTS (74)

WASHINGTON - Senator Scott Brown yesterday helped put President Obama on the verge of a major political triumph by coming out in support of a massive financial regulation overhaul, probably giving Democrats enough votes to pass the landmark bill as early as this week.
Hours after Brown's announcement, Senator Olympia Snowe joined her fellow Maine Republican, Senator Susan Collins, in backing the legislation. Senate Democrats believed the support from the trio of New Englanders puts the measure on track for passage.
Following nearly two weeks of closely watched public indecision, Brown ended the suspense by issuing a written statement yesterday pledging support for the legislation.

"It includes safeguards to help prevent another financial meltdown, ensures that consumers are protected, and it is paid for without new taxes,'' Brown said, adding, "further reforms are still needed to address the government's role in the financial crisis.''

Senate majority leader Harry Reid said he expected to hold a vote on the legislation this week, sending it to Obama for his signature.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Hope he enjoys his one term, If he is going to ignore the people that put him in there I hope they send a very clear message at the next election.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The biggest test will be when the debt ceiling issue comes up next year and de-funding Obamacare is on the table. Elephants have looong memories Scottso.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Just remeber he is a newbie. The "Good old boys club" may have influenced his decision just a wee bit. I do not agree with it but it seems if you don't take a hit every now and then thye will flush you out.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If you read the comments that are posted on the different media
outlets he has lost the base of people that got him elected.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

CJIS said:


> Just remeber he is a newbie. The "Good old boys club" may have influenced his decision just a wee bit. I do not agree with it but it seems if you don't take a hit every now and then thye will flush you out.


Ya but has he voted the way his base would even once? It seems like he has supported Obamma on nearly everything. If this keeps up we will have another Fat Teddy before you know it. Brown is pissing his base off big time, and he won't be able to afford to run. I don't think I will be writting him any more checks. The Dems don't care that he votes with them they will still pull out all the stops to get a super liberal in that seat. :stomp:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

He's a Republican from Massachusetts. If you expected him to vote like Mitch McConnell, I think you had him wrong from the start.

It's the classic paradox between ideology and pragmatism. Do you want someone who matches your ideology in every way, shape, and form who will surely be voted out in 2012, or do you someone who votes pragmatically and will have a shot of not being run over by some moonbat in the next election?


kwflatbed said:


> If you read the comments that are posted on the different media outlets he has lost the base of people that got him elected.


Scott's base may be mad at him, but Scott Brown's base didn't get him elected.

Working class, white roman catholic independent moderates who casually think a financial reform package is a good idea got him elected. And even of Scott Brown votes against a package he doesn't like because he wants something else, his opponents will frame that as plain opposition.

I don't like this vote anymore than many of you, but I'll take someone who agrees with me 50% of the time rather than a candidate who never agrees with me at all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Obie, you are way too fucking smart to be a cop or a MC junkie......... As always, a very well written and objective post. Cheers bro.

As sensitive as the board has been lately, I guess I should add a disclaimer saying that I'm not saying that cops are stupid. Ah hell, what do I know anyways? I'm just the Food Court Enforcer.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

he hasn't lost my vote

saving america may not be popular, but it sure as hell is the way i would want it...rome died by supporting business and not the people, by spending more than it made, and by leaders that didn't care about the empire as a whole...let's not be rome, part deux


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Brown in hot water on reform

Tea party backers blast support for bill

When Scott Brown was elected to the U.S. Senate in January, Republicans celebrated, saying Brown would be the 41st vote they needed to block President Barack Obama's agenda.

Now that the Wrentham Republican has announced he will support legislation reforming Wall Street financial regulations, Republicans are complaining Brown has become the 60th vote for Democrats.

Conservative blogs and websites were full of criticism claiming Brown was becoming a liberal. Even conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh ripped him.

It didn't help that Democrats such as Sen. Chris Dodd of Connecticut were praising Brown for working with the opposition party.

"During the debate on Wall Street reform, Scott Brown has demonstrated how bipartisanship is supposed to work,'' Dodd said in a statement. "When he had concerns about the bill, he worked with members of both parties to see that they were addressed. There are too many people in the U.S. Senate who think this job is about just scoring political points. "Scott Brown has demonstrated he knows how to roll up his sleeves and get things done for Massachusetts and the country,'' Dodd said.

Even *OBAMA* praised the bipartisanship of Brown, along with Senators Olympia Snowe and Susan Collins of Maine, in backing the bill.

Conservatives such as the Greater Boston Tea Party were not impressed.

Full Story:
Brown in hot water on reform - The Sun Chronicle Online - News


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

jedediah1 said:


> he hasn't lost my vote
> 
> saving america may not be popular, but it sure as hell is the way i would want it...rome died by supporting business and not the people, by spending more than it made, and by leaders that didn't care about the empire as a whole...let's not be rome, part deux


How is spending us into oblivion saving us? We are in a hole and not only need to stop digging but need to fill the hole up. They need to address entitlements and REDUCE them.
He will be one of those that support "immigration reform" too. 
Granted, Martha would be worse and I really expected this from him but it still pisses me off.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Brown will oppose Dems' campaign finance reform bill*

Sen. Scott Brown (R-Mass.) said Wednesday that he would oppose Democrats' campaign finance reform bill.

Brown, who'd been targeted by reform groups to support the Disclose Act, a Democratic-crafted bill in response to a Supreme Court case freeing up corporate and labor spending in elections, said the bill does not do enough to ensure fair elections.

"As stated in your letter, my election to the U.S. Senate sent a message that the American people are tired of the politics-as-usual mentality, and want to restore real checks and balances in Washington," Brown wrote in response to the groups. "Unfortunately, the Disclose Act does not do enough to require transparency, accountability and fair play. Therefore, I cannot support the Disclose Act."

Brown will oppose Dems' campaign finance reform bill - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SniperGAF said:


> Obie, you are way too fucking smart to be a cop or a MC junkie......... As always, a very well written and objective post. Cheers bro.


As much as I hate to admit it, the sentiment is nothing new--do you give a little while keeping your eyes on the big picture, or do you go for-broke, full bore but have it be your downfall? Seems to me a number of Greek tragedies were written about people who personified the latter.

"Politics is the art of the possible. - Otto von Bismark


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I would say his mind change had a lot to do with the
comments that were made to him on his webpage that
he lied to his supporters, he should know by now that
his backers that elected him are not happy.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah his FB page was loaded with disgruntled supporters too. There were also a lot of moonbats there congratulating him. Glad he saw the light.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

listened to him on WBZ last night and he really believes he's doing the right thing.

don't know if the Dems are holding his family hostage ( sarcasm ) or something

but he got his last check and vote from me


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Scott Brown on Michele McPhee:

http://media.969bostontalks.com/Podcasts/1469/7-15-10McPheeBrown.mp3


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Listened to his interview on RKO this morning, and folks, this is not the 41st vote we thought we were getting when we put our sweat and money on the line.
And WHEN he votes for Kagen, please don't be surprised. He's already telegraphed it.

You have to love these macaroni spine Republicans who just love to reach across the aisle.
Tell me, who was the last Democrat to reach across the aisle to support our side?

Collins, Snowe, Brown, that's it. You have to be fucking kidding me.
Scott Brown is not on our side, he's on his side.


----------

